# CD won't read/won't eject on Macbook



## samtarr (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Hope you can help. I loaded a CD, a new CD (Sonic Youth actually), into the slot drive on my MacBook and after the familiar whirring...nothing happened. No disk icon and no way of ejecting the disc which is still inside. Can't use firmware because laptop is Intel-based, no dice either with Disk Utility, mouse button on restart doesn't cut it, inshort, all the methods recommended everywhere don't work.

any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If none of those worked, then it could be that your drive died.


----------

